# Looking For A Vertical Growing Tree



## ironpig70 (Oct 2, 2006)

okay i just had a bunch of cedars removed because they where causing a safety/traffic hazards. i now have a few of the neighbors yard i don't want. what i need is something that will grow quickly, grows vertical and doesn't make a mess. problems i have is these trees would be 18' from the house and this are will eventually be a drive way for larger vehicles(ie motor home) so i'd like to go vertical and bushy as much as possible. doesn't need to be super tall i'd settle for 20-25 foot tall trees. i live in eugene oregon.


----------



## treedoc1 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Columnar Hornbeam*

Carpinus betulus 'fastigiata'

"Frans Fontaine' variety is even narrower.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 3, 2006)

Some kind of poplar, maybe lombardy?


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 3, 2006)

Thuja occidentalis, 'emerald green'.


----------



## ironpig70 (Oct 3, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Thuja occidentalis, 'emerald green'.




is this also called a Thuja Green Giant from here http://www.fastgrowingtree.com/ if so that looks ideal.


----------

